# MN govt shutdown



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

The looming govt shutdown in MN means no stadium bill for the queenies.

Last week Ziggy Wilf was flown out to LA buy the group trying to get a team in LA.

Hmmmmm, what's that sound like to you?

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Sounds like businessmen doing business.

But yeah this puts a huge halt in the stadium issue because now they will be working on getting other issues straightened out before working on a stadium. So it will get pushed to the back burners or wait until next year. Which could be too late. They were very close to a deal being completed until all this political posturing that is going on in this state.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

another bump for the crow eater today.... :lol: .....GO VIKES !!!!!!!!!


----------

